# Route packets to tun0



## Ben (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

I want to set up a VPN between two hosts using tinc. The current setup is as follows:


```
Server 1 with Jails:
External IP on re0: a.b.c.d
Internal IPs on re0 for Jails: 10.0.10.1 to 10.0.10.5
```


```
Server 2 with Jails:
External IP on re0: d.c.b.a
Internal IPs on re0 for Jails: 10.0.20.1 to 10.0.20.5
```

Now I want to connect Server 1 and 2 via tinc which works fine for the moment.


```
Server 1:
IP on tun0: 10.0.20.100
```


```
Server 2:
IP on tun0: 10.0.10.100
```

Solved it with a normal route.


----------



## yodaphone (Jan 8, 2017)

Ben said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to set up a VPN between two hosts using tinc. The current setup is as follows:
> 
> ...



Hi

can you please tell me what route statements you made. i have a similar problem & i'm very new to freebsd. so a guide will be very helpful


----------

